# Spots on the Cuyahoga for Pike



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have fished the Water Works area in Munroe Falls before for Pike, but never had any success. I have hooked a couple south of Lake Rockwell, but I have been told that the best Pike fishing in the Cuyahoga is north of Rockwell. 

I am wondering if any of you can shed some light on this? If you know of some spots it would be greatly appreciated. Also, I like to wade the river so if you know of any places where I could enter and the water is safe that would be awesome.

Obviously I won't be doing this soon, but after the ice melts.


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's a quick report from Sunday. Started at Eldon Russell Park - still frozen solid. Moved to Mantua - fished a couple open holes with no luck. Then to Breakneck Creek at Rt 59 - more open water but no hits. Then off to Fred Fuller park - lots of open clear water, nice weather by early afternoon, but sadly no hits. Dogs had fun, so did we. Just nice to be out. Gonna try to hit the Mahoning (lots of open water) this week whilst the Upper Cuyahoga thaws.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

When ice is gone id put in at eldon russel park and follow south have had lots of luck throwing spinnerbait and buzzbaits to the weeds.


----------



## pike master (Feb 24, 2014)

Mosquito lake big pike see u there


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I've hooked several between 422 and rt 82


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

wolfenstein said:


> I've hooked several between 422 and rt 82


Thanks! Were you wading or in a canoe/kayak?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have caught pike upstream of water works to route 91 in the past. I have never caught any at water works.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I have caught some under Route 82 bridge at the dam. We used to go there every year and do ok but haven't been there the last few years.


----------



## BassTerd (Jan 28, 2013)

Theres a good spot where the canal runs into the cuyahoga. When the water is high it has poop in it. But still a good spot. Never too high


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I know that spot bassterd...relevant username? Lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Having lived here for 40+ years..enter at Russell Park and go south to Rt 82.


----------



## NoMercy071311 (Aug 5, 2013)

racn3636 said:


> When ice is gone id put in at eldon russel park and follow south have had lots of luck throwing spinnerbait and buzzbaits to the weeds.


Is there a preferred brand and color for the type of spinnerbait / buzzbait / other type of lures to catch these pike?


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

NoMercy071311 said:


> Is there a preferred brand and color for the type of spinnerbait / buzzbait / other type of lures to catch these pike?


The Blue Fox spinner baits are good, and I like the floating Rapalas and the Husky Jerks.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 92562

Here I am on the Hoga in Kent looking for Pike that day and no luck


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

White or fire tiger colors are gd.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ben Fishing said:


> Having lived here for 40+ years..enter at Russell Park and go south to Rt 82.


How long does that float take?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

I need to invest in one of those asap how much that run ya if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That kayak is about $2300 I might be mistaken on that price though. You can get a descent kayak for alot cheaper too. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NoMercy071311 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like fridays going to be sort of nice and same with saturday. Anybody going to try their luck this weekend? Im probably going to shore fish in different spots around the Hoga. Excited to get my first pike of the year


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

NoMercy071311 said:


> Looks like fridays going to be sort of nice and same with saturday. Anybody going to try their luck this weekend? Im probably going to shore fish in different spots around the Hoga. Excited to get my first pike of the year


I am going to get out there this week after this cold front moves through. Hopefully it will be nice Thursday/Friday. If not, it looks like it's going to be in the 50's and 60's next week.


----------



## JustTryinToFish (Mar 24, 2014)

OhioTifosi1 said:


> I am going to get out there this week after this cold front moves through. Hopefully it will be nice Thursday/Friday. If not, it looks like it's going to be in the 50's and 60's next week.


Tried this weekend too with no luck. I'm new to river fishing so I might just be doing it wrong. I am really anxious to catch my first pike. What's a good type, size & color of lure/bit I should using? Also, what should I be looking for on the river that would be were they are hanging out at?


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

JustTryinToFish said:


> Tried this weekend too with no luck. I'm new to river fishing so I might just be doing it wrong. I am really anxious to catch my first pike. What's a good type, size & color of lure/bit I should using? Also, what should I be looking for on the river that would be were they are hanging out at?



I always use the floating rapala's sz 9 or the husky jerks sz 10 this time of year. You will want to work them slow since the water is still really cold. When it warms up you can use the Blue Fox or Mepps spinners. I always like to the ones with the foxtail on the hook. 

I know some people will fish for pike in the river using minnows and a bobber, not my thing, but it works for some.

I would look for pockets of slack water where there is a break from the current with some structure.


----------



## JustTryinToFish (Mar 24, 2014)

OhioTifosi1 said:


> I always use the floating rapala's sz 9 or the husky jerks sz 10 this time of year. You will want to work them slow since the water is still really cold. When it warms up you can use the Blue Fox or Mepps spinners. I always like to the ones with the foxtail on the hook.
> 
> I know some people will fish for pike in the river using minnows and a bobber, not my thing, but it works for some.
> 
> I would look for pockets of slack water where there is a break from the current with some structure.


Thanks for the help. One last question is what color of lure should i be using? Should it be darker or lighter color? Im definitely going to try my luck out this weekend probably around Mantua or Kent area.

Also, should i be using a leader? And if so what kind and #?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Use a leader or you will get bit off. It has happened to me and my friends many times when we get lazy. I usually tie on 20 lb mono, or a little lighter braid.


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

JustTryinToFish said:


> Thanks for the help. One last question is what color of lure should i be using? Should it be darker or lighter color? Im definitely going to try my luck out this weekend probably around Mantua or Kent area.
> 
> Also, should i be using a leader? And if so what kind and #?


I always use the firetiger, white, or a black/silver color lure. As for leaders you can use a steel leader, or a fluorocarbon leader. Depends on what you prefer.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've used 50lb braided spiderwire line in the past and only been bit off twice. Of course I've never had a pike over 10lbs on the line before. You don't want to get bit off when the big one hits! 

I remember one fish I pulled in when using a wire leader. I looked in its mouth to get the hook out and the wire leader was bent at a 90 degree angle around its teeth! If that was regular fishing line, I'd have lost it for sure.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Going to kent good area to start? What type of lures for pike? Hj14 ? Mepps?


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Crg2 said:


> Going to kent good area to start? What type of lures for pike? Hj14 ? Mepps?


Start small in the spring. I hooked into 3 yesterday with an orange/blue Hj10. Just work it real SLOW. This time of year you don't need anything bigger than a 12 cm bait. Especially in that kent area. They see enough spinners and big jerk baits ripped past them. Just give it a few twitches then let it sit for 4-5 seconds. Then once the water gets above 45 then you could try spinners, mepps aglias stuff like that if you want to cover water faster.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> Use a leader or you will get bit off. It has happened to me and my friends many times when we get lazy. I usually tie on 20 lb mono, or a little lighter braid.


the fish in my profile picture cut my 60lb braid like it was nothing, I had him 50% beached and was able to put the Hercules grip on him. I always use a leader now.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------

